# Camper Trailer



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

So, I think I'm in a little trouble. I have the LE Bull North Cache late tag coming up. I had a tent trailer lined up to borrow from a buddy, but his furnace went out over the deer hunt and he broke an axle on the drive home. I'm trying to keep costs down on this one and would rather not have to rent a hotel room for 10 days while up there, so I thought I'd throw this one out here...anyone have a tent or camper trailer they'd consider renting to a very clean and an ultra-responsible guy for Nov 11-21? Long shot, I know....but worth a try...

Dave


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try KSL.com and you will find rentals on there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

In this weather you have to find something with insulated tanks / grey & black drains otherwise you will freeze it up. Thats going to be rough as most trailer's arent insulated for 4 seasons. I drained and winterized my trailer back in sept.


-DallanC


----------



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

Dallan - that's a good point - I only own a tent, so I don't think of these things much. I appreciate the input...maybe it will be a motel week for me afterall...


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

You should be fine in a tent.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

True, bring a sleeping bag heater though... preferably blonde, b cup or better.




-DallanC


----------



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

@ Dallan - LMAO! Nice one

Problem with a tent is that I freeze. My backpacking sleeping bag is rated -30 degrees. For duck hunting, I've got 1600 gr thinsulte waders, and I wear neoprenes all summer long. I get the heaviest coat I can. My wife (yes, my wife) turns up the A/C in the summer and turns down the heater in the winter. I'm 5'7 and 145 lbs. I simply freeze my butt off. Thus, my aversion to sleeping in a tent in Logan in November. Although Dallan's suggestions would certainly get the body heat up! HA!


----------



## 3X4 (Feb 1, 2010)

I've hunted buffalo on the Henry's the last two years in Dec. Last year it was the day after Christmas, we spent it in a tent, and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

3X4 said:


> I've hunted buffalo on the Henry's the last two years in Dec. Last year it was the day after Christmas, we spent it in a tent, and it wasn't that bad.


There is a lot of difference in tempatures between the Henries and North Cache in November or December.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

If your staying a week, check out some stuff onhttp://www.bearlake.org, I have some buddies that come up for a week for the Idaho Elk hunt and usually score some pretty good deals on lodging because the summer season is over in Bear Lake and people are usually just trying to make even. Plus your minutes away from great hunting on the North Cache. It might be worth a try...........Good Luck, I personally wouldn't stay in a tent without a stove for anyone up here this time of year........


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm moving this from Big Game to:

*"General hunting, gear, taxidermy, ethics, etc.
If it's related to hunting but doesn't fit elsewhere, it likely goes here"*

A much better fit.


----------



## Ballistic Tip (Jul 25, 2010)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> If your staying a week, check out some stuff onhttp://www.bearlake.org, I have some buddies that come up for a week for the Idaho Elk hunt and usually score some pretty good deals on lodging because the summer season is over in Bear Lake and people are usually just trying to make even. Plus your minutes away from great hunting on the North Cache. It might be worth a try...........Good Luck, I personally wouldn't stay in a tent without a stove for anyone up here this time of year........


Great idea - hadn't even thought of that (or VRBO). I'll give it a go...thanks!!!


----------

